# Red tail shark?



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Anybody every try to keep a betta with a red tail shark?

I plan on keeping the sharks "home" as far left as i can since i doubt the betta will venture anywhere near the side with the filter. Plus, its a 75 gallon tank so i think there would be plenty of room


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard that red tailed sharks are aggressive so I don't think one with a betta would be a good idea.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

they can get between 4-6" too and will attack other fish when they are a little large.

if your going to house them together you will NEED LOTS of plants, driftwood, etc things for both to hide in and call their own territories


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Maybe with a plakat but I would never chance it with a long-finned betta, they are just too awkward and slow. Also, unless you arenot filtering your 75 well enough the filtration will be too strong for a long-finned betta IMO. I have hoever worked short-finned varieties into communities successfully.


----------

